# The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated!!



## davinci27 (Jun 21, 2011)

So after we had baby #2, I fell off the turning map.  I've finally cleared out the shop and started turning things again.  Unfortunatly my tailstock is broken, so precision drilling/pen making is a little out at the moment.  In the mean time, here are a couple of other things I've made while I wait on a new handwheel.

First one is a spalted sycamore hollow form with bloodwood finial and pedestal.

The second in is a harmonica microphone made out of bloodwood and oregon myrtle.


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome back. Great work. Congrats on #2.


----------



## JimB (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice "back to the lathe" turnings. Welcome back!


----------



## rkimery (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome back indeed!  Great work.


----------



## Monty (Jun 21, 2011)

They look great...especially the harmonica. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 21, 2011)

davinci27 said:


> So after we had baby #2, I fell off the turning map.



Number 2?? You fell of the map after #1!! 

Ben, 

Looking forward to more of your creativity and to seeing you at the next IAP meeting (you _just_ missed the one last Saturday!).


----------



## davinci27 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, I heard about the one Sat, but I didn't find out in time to plan around some other things.  I hope my parts come in today so I can do some pens, I've already got some blanks turned round, they are just waiting for holes.  Maybe I'll have some ready by the next meeting.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 21, 2011)

great hollow form...............


----------



## bitshird (Jun 21, 2011)

Good to see you around again Ben, Congratulations on  #2 Odd name for a Young one:wink:
but this is the 21st century so any way Beautiful hollow form very nice indeed, The Harmonica mike is also kind of cool. You just have to love machinery it always breaks at the least convenient time.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats on #2 and turning once again.  Nice work.  How does the microphone work?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Man! I kept looking at the demograhics for Franklin to see if the population in "God's Country" had dropped to 901, but it remained constant at 902, so I wasn't terribly worried.

Welcome home!

BTW...they sho are purdy dodad that you make there, mister


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## papaturner (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad you are back.....Very nice turnings but I`m waiting for the awesome pens.
BTW I cruised thru your neck of the woods today.


----------



## davinci27 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've already got a pen planned and started, just waiting on the hand wheel to come in. I should have it by Friday, so maybe the pen will be ready sometime next week.  Give me a yell next time you are in the area and we will grab some lunch.

Ben


----------



## davinci27 (Jun 22, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Man! I kept looking at the demograhics for Franklin to see if the population in "God's Country" had dropped to 901, but it remained constant at 902



You are looking at the 2000 census information.  As of 2010 we are at 942.  That's right, just under 4.5% growth in 10 years.  On top of that the downtown square has one traffic light.  We are so efficient we only need one light for a square.  Bet you don't find that kind of stuff over in Eatonton.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Ben those are some great looking turnings. What kind of a hollowing tool do you use?  By the way welcome back.


----------



## davinci27 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got 4 basic tools I use on any of my bowl/hollow forms.  A Round scraper, a bowl gouge, a spindle gouge (http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Sorby-...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1309262426&sr=1-3) and a sorby hollower (http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Sorby-H9078-Hollowing-Tool/dp/B000LOIKAW).  I want to get a larger hollowing tool but this one has served me well so far.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 5, 2011)

if you want to hear some bad harmonica on a pretty microphone, you can check out this sample: http://soundcloud.com/thehandcoder/wooden-mic-test


----------

